# Metro North Looking for Conductors



## Acela150 (Jan 24, 2018)

Metro North is currently looking for Conductors. Their pay rate starts at $30.51/hr and tops out at $43.60/hr after 8 years of service.

A friend just moved to Metro North as an engineer and loves it there.

https://hcm.mymta.info/psc/HCPRD/SELFSERVICE/HXMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_SCHJOB&Action=U&TargetFrameName=None


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 25, 2018)

I think NJT is looking for people, too.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 25, 2018)

the Metro North list is gone now.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 25, 2018)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I think NJT is looking for people, too.


I'm sure they are. Even more so on the engineer front. Engineers from NJT are flocking to Metro North for the huge paycheck.



Dutchrailnut said:


> the Metro North list is gone now.


Thanks Dutch.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 26, 2018)

only less than 10 NJT guys went to Metro North , but thanks for perpetuating management rumors.


----------



## jis (Jan 27, 2018)

I do know of several Amtrak guys that went to Metro North too.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## B757Guy (Jan 30, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> Metro North is currently looking for Conductors. Their pay rate starts at $30.51/hr and tops out at $43.60/hr after 8 years of service.
> 
> A friend just moved to Metro North as an engineer and loves it there.
> 
> https://hcm.mymta.info/psc/HCPRD/SELFSERVICE/HXMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_SCHJOB&Action=U&TargetFrameName=None


The scary thing, that is roughly the same pay rate a number of regional carriers pay starting First Officers (co-pilots) on 50+ seat jets. Not to say being a conductor doesn't carry a large amount of responsibility, but the qualifications are certainly not the same, nore is the larger responsibility that is placed on a pilot. However, the pay scale certainly works more in favor for the airlines, after a few years, provided a pilot follows a certain path.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 30, 2018)

the pay scale listed for Cdr is maximum hourly rate, the first officer pay you are referring to is starting rate.

The cdr starts at 70% of hourly rate , and has to go thru 7 years of progression to get to hourly rate.


----------

